# Vise Advise



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Anyone care to shed some light on what kind of vise they would buy if they were looking, and wanted to get the most bang for their buck?

Looking for something I will be happy with for a looooooong time. Rotary is a must, and something that has its own base. Price would not need to exceed $250.
Thanks


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

I use the Dyna-King Trekker. Awesome vice. I tie mostly articulated streamers but also nymphs size 18 etc. Extremely well made. The rotary function has excellent balance. Rock solid base. This vise will last me a lifetime.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Griffin Montana Mongoose is what I tie on. It was recommended to me about 5 years ago by one of the best tyers anywhere, and I have not been disappointed in the least. Have tied from 2/0 to 20 on it and everything in between. I could never tie this small, but I've heard of flies down to size 32 being tied on it. 

Public service announcement-the base on the Griffin is a little tricky. But once you get it dialed in it is golden.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Renzetti Cam Series Traveler Vise


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

I own the dyna king (either the trekker or the barracuda jr, I can't remember for sure) and the renzetti traveler. I personally prefer the renzetti and would recommend it. However, if you for some reason like the dyna king better shoot me a pm and I will make you a good deal on my dyna king that is in like new condition. I have been thinking about putting it up on ksl classifieds anyway.


----------

